# Ford Superduty



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I will be looking at this truck wednesday (someone's looking at it tomorrow). hopefully they don't buy it. My intent it to buy this truck and turn it into a rackbody dump. the truck is an 89, 5 speed manual and diesel. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions? I really like this truck and hope that it will be mine.Link to truck

Bryan:blob3:


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

How much are they asking?

From the pictures it looks to be in good shape. Try www.ford-diesel.com for more opinions.

Eric


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Truck looks good Bryan,it seams to be an owner operator truck.I would go with a dump body,a rack will only hold light material but if you go with a dump you can haul sand rock gravel for landscape jobs.In my opinion a dump would be better unless your only gonna haul grass clippings and mulch.Let me know how you make out with it.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Well, i went with my friend yesterday to check out the truck. There's water in the oil, so it probably needs new head gaskets. Only one small spot of rust on the whole truck, interior is spotless. Clutch needs some work for 2nd gear, u have to double shift to get from 1st to second. The owner of the truck place, truck's on consignment ,said that if he was to buy that truck, he'd only buy it for $1200. He told me if it's not sold in a month or so, to call him and make him a crazy offer. If it's still there in a month or so, i'll buy it, put a flatbed on it for now, get it on the road. I'll buy a used 7.3L to replace the one in there, and keep that for parts. I'm going to run the engine in it now till it dies on me. For now, i'm looking for a pickup/ rackbody dump, 4wd, diesel, stick. That truck is still on my mind, but with the $2500 worth of work it would need, i'd have to get it for like $800. Also, the radiator temperature gets very hot after out 20 minute test drive.


Bryan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Bryan for a few more dollars you can probably pick up something better and not have to deal with a bad engine ,tranny and putting a body on it.That may be the reason that the truck is there the guy probably figured out the cost to fix all the problems and said forget it and bought a new one.I know I have sold stuff that was gonna cost me big $$ and then I would have to keep it longer than i would want to recoup the cost of the repairs.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Bryan,forget it,you dont have the mechanical background to do the repairs,and you cant afford the shop rates to get it fixed right-at this point,Id plan on a reman engine if its been sitting with water in the oil,its junk.They likely overheated it so bad its no goood now anyway.The clutch/pedal hardware are always going out on those trucks too.A rema engine,installed,new clutch,and underdash pedal assy-they all go bad,will set you back in the area of 5500-8000 bucks,professionally installed and warrantied-which is why I said to forget it.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

You might be right John,but he has a friend in Walden that does. 

Mike Nelson


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks Mike,as if I dont have enough to maintain already. I still havent got the brakes working on the loader yet.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I tried to respond to cat320 yesterday , and when i was almost done with my post i got booted off. I scraped the idea of that truck yesterday, it was a refuse truck that had a hooklift on it, so it was probably beat. Even the owner of the truck shop where i looked at it said it needs a lot of work. So, now i'm looking for a diesel/stick pickup or rackbody dump, or a regualr dump. My budget is around $5k, so if any of you guys know of anything, email me. I'm looking in a lot of different truck papers now, so hopefully i'll find something good within my budget. 


John D- Hope you get those brakes done soon


Bryan:blob3:


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

How much is that truck?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

they were asking $2400. I don't think it's as much now, since some Haitan guys who were going to export it didn't buy it and its sitting there. Now they might be asking $2000, not sure. The owner was really nice and also owns a carting company, so now i have a spot to dump stuff it i ever need to .


Bryan


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Thats not a bad price, even if the motor is toast. If you have a place to store it get the truck and learn how to repair it, all your cost will be in labor relatively little in parts, worse case a boneyard 7.3 for $1500 or so, if you decide its not worth it just flush the rad and crankcase 2 cans of Porter Seal and nobodys the wiser, get your money back and then some.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

John D,

Come on ya can't be mowing and besides you don't need brakes till winter time.:laugh: 

If it was me Snow I wouldn't buy a standard to plow with,unless it was maybe a Mitsu or something with a short throw.I will keep my eyes open for you. 

Good Luck
Mike Nelson


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Mike Nelson - i plan on getting private roads and commercials, so not a lot of shifting on private roads since they're long. No residentials. 

thelawnguy- i've found used engines, 7.3L in bargain news for $1500 or so. the thing that worries me is the clutch and radiator. The thing i was thinking about was getting the truck cheap, and putting a flatbed on, something cheap, and running the truck till the engine went. Double clutching to second isn't so big on a deal. The problem , like John D said is labor. I have friends that would know how to do stuff, but, i don't really have the time to keep fixing someone elses problems.


The reason i want stick is, more control, and my friend might be getting a small mitsu articulated b/h and would hire me to pull it. Plus, if i get a dump i might be hauling some pretty heavy loads and getting more into landscaping/construction with some of my friends.



Bryan


:blob3:


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Brian, that type of truck would be fine for the type of snow you get.

That truck got the ol wheels turning, so I made a few calls today. Seems navistar 7.3 is a hard bird to find. Not counting private ads (dont know what you would get, IMO) out of 8 boneyards called I found one of these available, though its from a 91 DT4600 rollover, can be heard, comes with a 6 mo unlimited mileage warranty. $3500. It would have to be stripped to the long block to work in a 89 SD and stuff swapped over from the old motor and the core returned. Lots of work. A reman longblock from the dealer is $4816 with a 12/12 though you wont have to strip it down. Core return required. Oh, when they say core they mean a rebuildable core so if the block is cracked it is unacceptable for return and you dont get your 600 core charge back.

I guess that truck is not such a great buy after all esp without any sort of body.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

thelawnguy- thanks for your help. When i went to go pick up my mower i talked to my friend and that truck isn't worth it and isn't what i need. While at his shop i saw an ad for an 88 (i think) F350, diesel, stick, rugby dump conversion kit, buyer 1.5 yard v-box, 7.5' fisher plow, new tires, new belts for $3800. I called the guy and might look at it this weekend. Could be a truck for me, with only 60k miles.

Thanks for your help everyone,

Bryan


----------

